# New app - edit destination



## dmcgeary1965 (May 28, 2017)

It seems that the new app doesn't allow me to change a passengers destination. Or am I missing something?

I usually ask the passenger to change it from their side, but sometimes you have a dumb passenger and its just easier for me to do it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wasn't able to figure out how to do it either. I note there is a update tonight. Hopefully they added it back? I've yet to take a ride since the new update.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

Since "destination" is really only a reference to get you directions, it seems like they don't care about drivers/passengers editing it. All my last couple fares like that got paid out correctly just going where the passenger said they needed to go and hitting end at the end. When I went back and looked, the app tracked the GPS, and updated the "stops" completions at the addresses where I hit "complete ride". I just use the cars GPS or my Garmin if they change destinations.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Couldn't find it either. Pain in the butt not to be able to change it.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Sippi said:


> Since "destination" is really only a reference to get you directions, it seems like they don't care about drivers/passengers editing it. All my last couple fares like that got paid out correctly just going where the passenger said they needed to go and hitting end at the end. When I went back and looked, the app tracked the GPS, and updated the "stops" completions at the addresses where I hit "complete ride". I just use the cars GPS or my Garmin if they change destinations.


So what happens when the pax, or the person who ordered the ride for them, complains that you didn't take them where they asked and left them in a strange place full of strangers, lost, with no ride? I'm not aware of how to edit the destination, I tell the passenger they have to do it, I have to go to the address(es) shown in the app. Even if I can do it, I'm not. Too many people pulling shenanigans out there. I prefer to keep failure points to a minimum. My job is to drive. Their job is to know how to use the passenger app. *shrug* YMMV.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hit the upper left corner of the screen. The drop down menu should give you the turn-by-turn route of your trip. At the bottom of that lust and to the right side you should see a pen, hit on it and you should be able to change destination.
Works only with uberX rides


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> Hit the upper left corner of the screen. The drop down menu should give you the turn-by-turn route of your trip. At the bottom of that lust and to the right side you should see a pen, hit on it and you should be able to change destination.
> Works only with uberX rides


This sounds legit, I'll have to check this out. At least it's in the app somewhere


----------



## Petabytes (Aug 27, 2018)

I have also posted same question on the other thread but seems no one could really confirm this feature on new app?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the edit destination changed due to the way Ubers up-front estimate pricing works.

Before the driver app update, if the driver changed a destination, the estimated pricing a passenger initially billed becomes null and void, and the passenger charged for the actual trip taken.

Now that drivers can no longer modify the destination, a passenger is billed on the estimated pricing, or a revised estimate fare if they make changes on the passenger app.

Uber may only charge a $1 more per ride with its estimate pricing, but when you consider the nearly 5 million trips per day, that dollar adds up.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> Hit the upper left corner of the screen. The drop down menu should give you the turn-by-turn route of your trip. At the bottom of that lust and to the right side you should see a pen, hit on it and you should be able to change destination.
> Works only with uberX rides


Some members have reported the pen and even posted screenshots of it. Others are saying there is no pen for them, which is my experience as of last time I went online. I can only guess that there are different versions of the app out there, maybe for different regions or different phone OS.


----------



## Petabytes (Aug 27, 2018)

They just released a new update for driver app. Let's see whether there is any change?


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Some members have reported the pen and even posted screenshots of it. Others are saying there is no pen for them, which is my experience as of last time I went online. I can only guess that there are different versions of the app out there, maybe for different regions or different phone OS.
> 
> View attachment 263868


Available only on uberX, just as a clarification


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> Available only on uberX, just as a clarification


Yes, that's what's my screenshot is from. Like I said, some drivers get the pen icon, some don't. I don't know if the explanation has to with region, phone, or what.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Yes, that's what's my screenshot is from. Like I said, some drivers get the pen icon, some don't. I don't know if the explanation has to with region, phone, or what.


And no destination filter?just saying


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> And no destination filter?just saying


Actually, I think that particular ride was on a DF, but I'm pretty sure I get the same thing when it isn't. I'll take a look next time I'm online though


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> Hit the upper left corner of the screen. The drop down menu should give you the turn-by-turn route of your trip. At the bottom of that lust and to the right side you should see a pen, hit on it and you should be able to change destination.
> Works only with uberX rides


'
Will give this a try tonight thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Your best served to take the pax phone and change it for them than to change it yourself. Ive almost been burned on a large fair, not taking the risk.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

brexit said:


> I heard there are some apps to solve this problem too, but only through mobile development companies. My friend advises Rubygarage service (https://rubygarage.org/services/mobile-app-development), he told me they are great guys. Who knows may be they would help me





Stav53 said:


> Hit the upper left corner of the screen. The drop down menu should give you the turn-by-turn route of your trip. At the bottom of that lust and to the right side you should see a pen, hit on it and you should be able to change destination.
> Works only with uberX rides


Try this. It should work, at least it worked for me. Only available on Uber X and DF off obviousely.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

It also works with DF on. Just did it today


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

1Pointer said:


> I think there is an issue with your app. You may have to contact the support team. They might be able to help you with that.


This happened almost 4 years ago, and yes there was an issue with the Uber app back then where both PAX and Drivers could not change the destination. I think it lasted for almost 2 months if I remember correctly. Happened again some time later for several months.


----------

